# Insert MS office files in webpage



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

I want to be able to insert a MS office file into a webpage so that users may browse the page and click on an MS word/excel icon and bring a copy down of the file of choice?

Someone explain how to do this?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

destroyer, do you simply want to link to a word and excel document, or embed the document into the webpage so that its viewable without opening a separate file?


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

embed


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

To get it to read like a word document would be pretty tough. HTML interprets text slightly different than word does. The only true way to view a .doc is in microsoft word. Many file types can be embedded, such as pdf's, avi's, flash files, etc... but thats because plug-ins have been made to read them. I'm not aware of such a plug in for a word doc, perhaps someone can shed some light on that. I'd love to find out if one exists.
The simplest suggestion I can make, is take a screenshot of your computer with the word doc open, cut it down a bit in photoshop, and save it as a .gif with as few colors as possible. You could then link to the actual word .doc from the gif.
Sorry I don't have a better answer!


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

I don't have time to go into much detail, but all office apps 2000 and above have a "save as webpage" function under the file menu. It works good and will save the file as an .htm. I've not used it in Word much, but have used it in Excel quite a bit and it does work good. You can even allow interactivity. Your XL worksheet will appear just as it does in XL, only in a browser.

Hope this helps, like I said, I have to leave so I can't elaborate. Check out Help within an office app or see if MS office web site can shed some light.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

hopper said:


> "save as webpage" function under the file menu.


If you just want to create an htm file out of your word documents... there's your answer. There are other programs around as well that can convert word documents to html, I've never tried them, so I don't know if they work any better than the proprietary software. If you don't have a problem with inline frames, this would be a solution to embedding them.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Embedding*

Yes, embedding a document into a webpage has become rather difficult nowadays. Your better of creating a link than embedding it :smile:


----------

